# ********!



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi There 

Just wandered if anyone is as addicted to ******** as they are to fertility friends?

Sarah x


----------



## kazkiss (Feb 27, 2008)

yes and you are welcome to be my friend maybe we should set up a ff group!

kazz


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There already is an FF group 

http://www.********.com/pages/FertilityFriendscouk-Limited/13476331460

But be warned about privacy and your other non FF friends knowing about it.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh and the group membership link is in the discussion board on there


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I love ********   not as much as FF tho


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just Added me !


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Is there a way to make sure only ff friends can see that you joined the ff group?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

no Ido not think so Sarah.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes if the group was made private, but that would require manual approval of everyone joining - something we do not have the resources to do.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Who is on ********?? LizzyM keeps laughing at me as i only have 2 friends   Im here to recruit people who want to be my friend on ******** so i dont look like a billy no mates   
My name on it is sallyanne woodall

   Then Lizzy might stop picking on me


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Aww Sallaynne!   I'll add you hun, but I rarely log onto it now...the novelty's kinda worn off!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Will go see if i can find you now hun   

xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yay thanks ladies


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Hi Sallyanne  Consider yourself facebooked


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Another ******** addict   - will go and look for you now Sallyanne  

If anyone wants to add me ******** name is Gail Murnin  

Gx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Woohooo i have friends thanks


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

ive added you sal


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

me too hunni


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive accepted your request Sally   thats it nowyou wont get rid of me


----------



## lava (Jan 17, 2008)

There is also a group called Surrogacy Supporters on ******** and Surrogate families UK(i think).

Theres quite a few people trying to spread the good word of surrogacy these days it would seem.

xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

OoOoo sally Im always your friend   

any one wants too add me its Kayleigh croasdale Im an addict lol


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Feel free to add me too!! Corrina Jones on face book (short brown hair and a black top sitting on a cream sofa!!)


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm Ceri Joyce if anyone wants to add me? 
Princess ... where abouts are you in B'burn? Bet youre round the corner from me! Hope lil mans doing ok x


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hi ceri add me hun Im the only kayleigh croasdale lol 
well its complicated at the moment Im living in Brownhill with dh but just got a new house in the coping hook area if thats right lol...are you from Blackburn? your little girl is scrumcious xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea just about 5 mins walk from you! Pleckgate! Small world! So your moving to copy nook! Other side of town, but still not far away really. 
Thanks for the lovely comment hun


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

wow never met any one from Blackburn before its great


----------



## iamthestig (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm on ********, but now becoming more addicted to FF. PM me and i'll give you my details to become friends?


----------



## Cath Thorley (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm on ******** and you are all more than welcome to add me as a friend, just pop a message in saying you're from FF though please as i get loads of people I don't know asking me

Love

Cath
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Tony said:


> Oh and the group membership link is in the discussion board on there


confused cant find it...

I have loads of ff "friends" on ** but for the life of me cant remember half their FF names. Anyone else wanna be my ** friend just pm me!


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I am on ******** too! Sent you a friend request SallyAnne - its rubbish when you just start and dont have many friends! I'm Rachel Taylor, but there are loads of me, so its best for people to tell me their name so I can add them!

Rachel xxx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Just noticed the date on the thread - now you have loads of friends  

Rachel x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Debs said:


> Welcome to your new home everyone
> 
> In order for us to adhere to our site policy regarding personal information being displayed can we please ask that if you wish to share any personal information eg your full name etc with someone - could you do it via the pm system
> 
> ...


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

if anyone wants to add me PM me


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

oh always on ********  

always on it..totally addicted x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It is the best way to see what my bro and cousins are REALLY up to!!!  

Sue


----------

